# Please Help: Stupid fish hurt himself



## Dibblersan (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking for help. 

This morning I got up and checked my tank before work. 

The large gold fish that normally begs for food was missing. 

My first reaction was to check the floor in case he'd managed to get past the lid, then I looked more closely in the tank and found he'd forced his way into one of the ornaments I keep for my shrimp. 

He's a short term emergency guest so I didn't think to pull any of the ornaments as I didn't think there'd be anyway he'd even get his head in it. (I feel really bad ATM) 

I lifted the ornament up and with a bit of a flick and shake got him out (he was well and truly stuck) 

I'd say he's lost about 30/40% of his scales on both sides but there are no obvious rips or tears to his fins or tail. 

I had some melafix anyway so dosed the tank this morning (I know it's fine for shrimp and loaches) and went to work. 

I just got home and he's all white and fluffy (photo hopefully attached) 

Is this normal for a goldfish? 
Should I use something other than melafix? I'm out of salt and don't have a heater. 

I turned the pumps off while I was at work so it was quiet and still for him, but turned them back on when I got in as I didn't want the O2 level to drop for the other fish. I also wouldn't normally do water changes for 7days when dosing them with melafix, but should I to avoid infection - I already took out the activated carbon. 

I've fed them as normal and he wasn't interested in the food. 

Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't really tell from the photo, but white fluff could be a fungal infection of the wound - does it look like cotton wool? If so, you might need something stronger than melafix. Esha2000 is good, and it's OK for shrimps, but can kill snails, so if you have any snails you might need to either quarantine the goldfish or find the snails a temporary home.

Also, try crushing a clove of garlic and adding it along with its juices. It can help boost the immune system so is a natural way to fight infection. It also stimulates appetite, so can help to get him eating again.

How are your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate? You need perfect water parameters to allow healing. So if you have any traces of ammonia or nitrite, or nitrate levels above 40, you'll need to do daily water changes. If not, I'd just monitor closely and stick to your normal water change schedule.

It sounds like you're doing all the right things so far. One of my baby platys injured itself in a similar way (though only on one side) when it got stuck on a pump intake, but made a good recovery, so hopefully you will also have a positive outcome


----------



## Dibblersan (Apr 8, 2013)

One clove of garlic in the tank. One highly amused OH and two really stinky hands. 

I know it sounds silly but I think progress has been made. 

After careful examination (spending the last several hours staring at newly Christened 'stupid fish') I don't think it's fungus. It looks more like little bits of bacon fat (sounds horrible) but really thin.

I'm not sure but think its the edges of his slime coat being raggedy and torn up. 

I've got a bar on one of my filters to airate the water and think the bubbles are clinging to the edges of where his scales are and making it more furry looking. 

I'll get some esha2000 tomorrow anyway as I think it's a good idea to have some about in the next week or so. 

The water test kit is packed away. I'll have to dig it out tomorrow, but I do water changes on Sunday - about 20% yesterday, so I'd expect it to be good. 

So irritated at myself...


----------



## Dibblersan (Apr 8, 2013)

Ph 7.6 Ammonia was .25, nitrates 40, nitrites .25 

Surprisingly high given my recent water change, but my water has also gone very cloudy overnight. 

I'm going to do 10% changes daily until its back to steady. 

I wonder if the spike could be down to the amount of fish skin that could be floating about in the filters... :s


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd make that 25% changes daily, since the injured fish needs great water quality in order to heal. Also, what water conditioner are you using? Prime by Seachem is great as it detoxifies ammonia and nitrite. If you're not already using it, it's worth changing to it if possible, and adding enough for the whole volume of the tank daily until your parameters stabilize. I did this when I had an ammonia spike recently following a substrate change, and I'm sure it helped as none of my fish showed any signs of distress, even my guppy which has an injured tail.


----------



## Dibblersan (Apr 8, 2013)

I've just been using 'tap water conditioner' by api. 

They're the ones that make my test kit and I thought - 'does what it says on the tin'. Think it only does chlorine though, not ammonia. 

I'll get to the shop Friday after work for prime, and other people recommend stress coat. I've almost run out of salt, so might get stress coat instead. 

He's not looking happy, but still alive, so that's got to be a good sign.


----------



## Dibblersan (Apr 8, 2013)

I wanted to share. 

Blonde seems much, much better. 

He's grown in new scales that are white, but I think they'll take to colour soon enough. Had a couple of scary days in the other tank where he was all clamped down and hiding behind the plants. 

I've just moved them all into the new 360l (they look a little lost) as the water readings have been stable since yesterday morning (testing every 24 hours with new ammonia) 

I've got some new low light plants and a t5 (54w) light arriving (hopefully) tomorrow - has been delayed by the bank holiday - so they'll have a bit of space to hide. 

I hope to ask some more questions soonish but have to be up in 4 hours for work so need to call it a night. 

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

That's great, glad he's looking happier, and I'm sure they'll all love the extra space  Obviously keep an eye on your water parameters for a week or so to make sure they stay stable now you've moved the fish.


----------

